# True Strike 1: Free Update 2.0 AVAILABLE NOW!



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Oct 7, 2021)

The wait is over: The free 2.0 Update for _True Strike 1_ is live now!

Introducing a brand-new interface, extensive articulation control, Positioning Stage, Adaptive Sync and much, much more!

The update requires Kontakt v6.5.3 and is free for all existing and new _True Strike 1_ users. Head over to Native Access to download the update and enjoy all that's new!


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 7, 2021)

Thank you ProjectSam!!!


----------



## ReelToLogic (Oct 7, 2021)

An awesome percussion library just got even better! Making the update free for existing owners is wonderful. I wish more companies did that. Thank you!


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Oct 7, 2021)

You rock! Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 7, 2021)

Very nice update. The articulation control makes the library much more usable and the stage positioning sounds convincing. It's great to see that ProjectSAM still develops their classic products and believes in them.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 7, 2021)

"I dont need it, I dont need it!"  "I have to resist!"


----------



## davidson (Oct 7, 2021)

Great looking update! Are there any changes to the sound of the recordings at all?

Come on guys, at least give us a promotional price to tempt us in!


----------



## handz (Oct 7, 2021)

Just popped up on my YT recommendations. That was unexpected! I still love TS1 -such a massive sound


----------



## Mark Stothard (Oct 7, 2021)

That’s why project sam are the best. Others would have just slapped a III on it and made you purchase it again.


----------



## Geomir (Oct 7, 2021)

True Strike will always be the correct answer to the question:

"I have this strings, this brass and that woodwinds library, and I am searching to buy an excellent orchestral percussion library (that also includes pitched percussion) without spending a fortune. Which one is the best?"

Well done ProjectSAM!


----------



## tcb (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## David Kudell (Oct 7, 2021)

Project Sam, you done good once again. Thank you for bringing Adaptive Sync to True Strike, I just love that feature in Pandora. And this new interface is really well thought out - love the "auto spread" thing, the sorting features, and you even were so thoughtful as to not delete the old .nkis so it wouldn't destroy our existing templates. I plan on building new "kits" of low, mid, and high percussion so I can route those for the way I have my stems grouped.

Bravo Project Sam!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2021)

@Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,

THANK YOU


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 7, 2021)

Update went smoothly through Native Access!


----------



## BassClef (Oct 7, 2021)

I currently use Hans Zimmer Perc, EW Hollywood Orch Perc and Damage 2. What would Truestrike 2.0 add to these in my arsenal?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 7, 2021)

Anyone else NOT seeing the update in Native Access? I show True Strike 2 'installed' (version 1.1) - BUT no available update. Logged into Project Sam - I see my serial (date registered May 24, 2016) (ticket sent)


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 7, 2021)

Rob Elliott said:


> Anyone else NOT seeing the update in Native Access? I show True Strike 2 'installed' (version 1.1) - BUT no available update. Logged into Project Sam - I see my serial (date registered May 24, 2016) (ticket sent)


It’s TS1 not 2.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 7, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> It’s TS1 not 2.


Bummer. Funny I didn't even know there were TWO different collections. Interestingly enough on THEIR website - True Strike 2 is not even for sale????

Ok - the million dollar question (or actually $179) is --- I have ALL the major Orchestral Perc libraries (all excellent and serviceable in their own right) -- For nearly $200 - is True Strike 1 worth it? Most importantly WHY for those who own Cinesamples, OT, Spitfire, etc...


----------



## Saxer (Oct 7, 2021)

They did their homework!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 7, 2021)

Rob Elliott said:


> Ok - the million dollar question (or actually $179) is --- I have ALL the major Orchestral Perc libraries (all excellent and serviceable in their own right) -- For nearly $200 - is True Strike 1 worth it? Most importantly WHY for those who own Cinesamples, OT, Spitfire, etc...


It depends on how important the workflow enhancements are to you. The Adaptive Sync feature, for example, is a real time saver. I also look forward to True Strike 1 v2.0’s flexibility as to how many sounds you can have under your fingertips at once (via Kits with Auto Spread). ProjectSAM has given a classic, legacy product next generation features.

More in *David*‘s post:



David Kudell said:


> Project Sam, you done good once again. Thank you for bringing Adaptive Sync to True Strike, I just love that feature in Pandora. And this new interface is really well thought out - love the "auto spread" thing, the sorting features, and you even were so thoughtful as to not delete the old .nkis so it wouldn't destroy our existing templates. I plan on building new "kits" of low, mid, and high percussion so I can route those for the way I have my stems grouped.
> 
> Bravo Project Sam!


_Edited to correct nomenclature._

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 7, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> It depends on how important the workflow enhancements are to you. The Adaptive Sync feature, for example, is a real time saver. I also look forward to True Strike 2’s flexibility as to how many sounds you can have under your fingertips at once (via Kits with Auto Spread). ProjectSAM has given a classic, legacy product next generation features.
> 
> More in *David*‘s post:
> 
> ...


All good points. Honestly not sure it would improve the workflow I have now sorted out with these top perc libraries. I guess it boils down to the only difference possible (for me) -- will my clients think it 'sounds better' (subliminal is ok by me). One thing that would take the sting out of the decision would be a possible crossgrade for True Strike 2 owners.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 7, 2021)

Rob Elliott said:


> All good points. Honestly not sure it would improve the workflow I have now sorted out with these top perc libraries. I guess it boils down to the only difference possible (for me) -- will my clients think it 'sounds better' (subliminal is ok by me). One thing that would take the sting out of the decision would be a possible crossgrade for True Strike 2 owners.


Considering the other libraries you have, I think "sounds better" would be a subjective response varying from individual to individual.

For those of us who already have a lot of top-notch percussion libraries, it would certainly be nice to get crossgrade pricing to True Strike 2. True Strike 1 users are lucky to get True Strike 1 v2.0 for free.

Personally, I plan to wait for the next sale. However, if I hadn't just redone my template, I might be in a rush to get it for the workflow improvements. YMMV.

_Edited to correct nomenclature._

Best,

Geoff


----------



## CT (Oct 7, 2021)

I feel like a broken record with this... but does anyone know offhand what the dynamic/RR situation is with True Strike? I know the timpani is fairly detailed but people describe the library as limited in this regard so I wonder about the rest of the instruments.


----------



## KerrySmith (Oct 7, 2021)

Thanks Wytse @ ProjectSAM ! Still love this library, even after so many years!


----------



## jon wayne (Oct 7, 2021)

New nki not finding samples. Anybody else?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 7, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> Considering the other libraries you have, I think "sounds better" would be a subjective response varying from individual to individual.
> 
> For those of us who already have a lot of top-notch percussion libraries, it would certainly be nice to get crossgrade pricing to True Strike 2. True Strike 1 users are lucky to get it for free.
> 
> ...


yep - without crossgrade incentive, the 'risk' of yet ANOTHER library sitting on my drives collecting dust is just going to keep the impulse at bay.  Great time to be alive with such abundance of options available.


----------



## clisma (Oct 7, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> I feel like a broken record with this... but does anyone know offhand what the dynamic/RR situation is with True Strike? I know the timpani is fairly detailed but people describe the library as limited in this regard so I wonder about the rest of the instruments.


I think (*I THINK) the samples themselves haven't changed. However, if you load an instrument, click the Settings Tab top right of the interface, you then have an option to enable/disable a Velocity Filter (it's enabled by the default). It seems to help quite a bit with the dynamic layers.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 7, 2021)

You guys are the best!! <3


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 7, 2021)

Rob Elliott said:


> Great time to be alive with such abundance of options available.


Don't I know it! When I first started playing in 1965, the keyboard choices were piano and organ. It would be another decade before I got my hands on a synthesizer. A decade after that, I got my first sampler; and another decade later, there were finally enough orchestral CD-ROMs available to begin to do an orchestral mockup.

Fast forward another quarter-century, and I have access to more excellent sounds than I can keep track of (including many ProjectSAM releases). We are very lucky, indeed!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## GingerMaestro (Oct 7, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM This is excellent. It's already my go to percussion library, but this is going to be a real time saver. Thanks so much Project Sam, the original and still the best...


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 7, 2021)

BassClef said:


> I currently use Hans Zimmer Perc, EW Hollywood Orch Perc and Damage 2. What would Truestrike 2.0 add to these in my arsenal?


I’ve been using TS since it came out on Gigastudio. It still makes up the vast majority of my orch perc template. It’s one of those libraries that just “sits” perfectly in a mix, IMO. Has lovely distance without it being drenched in verb.


----------



## DJiLAND (Oct 7, 2021)

The spatialization positioning stage is really great. It's very realistic and seems to work really well.
It's an old library, but it looks brand new. Even free update! Their support is amazing.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 8, 2021)

Oh man, I completely forgot there were two True Strike libraries. I've been referring to True Strike 1 v2.0 as "True Strike 2." I've got some posts to edit!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geomir (Oct 8, 2021)

It would be really nice if ProjectSAM manages to have the True Strike 1&2 Bundle as one Kontakt Player library instead of two (I mean, when TS2 is updated in the future). With the new patch browser it would be very convenient to have all the percussion intstruments together in a big collection (big, small, woods, metals, melodic, etc).


----------



## Soundbed (Oct 8, 2021)

Awesome! TS1 is my primary orchestral percussion. What a great investment!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Oct 8, 2021)

I’m pretty well set on orchestral percussion BUT i find the adaptive sync in pandora to be SO useful i’d actually buy this updated version of TS1…I shall definitely wait till its on sale though 👍🏻.


----------



## hauspe (Oct 8, 2021)

just to be sure, when I buy TS1 *now* I get TS2 for free? Or only existing customers?


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Oct 8, 2021)

hauspe said:


> just to be sure, when I buy TS1 *now* I get TS2 for free? Or only existing customers?


I think there is some confusion going on regarding TS2 vs TS 2.0.
There are two libraries called True Strike: True Strike 1 and True Strike 2. True Strike 1 has just been updated to version 2.0. This update is free for all existing owners of the library, but this does not have anything to do with True Strike 2.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Oct 8, 2021)

hauspe said:


> just to be sure, when I buy TS1 *now* I get TS2 for free? Or only existing customers?


Hi all,

Thank you all for your enthusiastic response to the 2.0 update for True Strike 1!

There appears to be some confusion between True Strike 1 (version 2.0) and True Strike 2.

Please allow me to clear some things up here:

Yesterday we released a big update for True Strike 1 . We call this version 2.0. Updating to version 2.0 is free for all existing True Strike 1 users.

Then there's also True Strike 2 (World & Effects Percussion) which is a separate library from True Strike 1.

Lastly, I'd like to mention that if the 2.0 update for True Strike 1 has peaked your interest, you might want to hold off a couple of hours before you decide to purchase. (We might have a celebration coming up.)


----------



## georgewmusic (Oct 8, 2021)

jon wayne said:


> New nki not finding samples. Anybody else?


When it asks you to search for the missing files, tick the box that says "allow alternative file types". Fixed this for me. I'm going to experiment with the old patches and whether they'll accept the newer formats as I imagine they are more efficient.


----------



## georgewmusic (Oct 8, 2021)

Loving the new interface. As many people have said previously having the different articulations mapped this way makes it a lot more useable.

One thing I've found which might just be me. The Damp switch on the timpani is not working properly.

It'll switch to Damp, but wont switch back on release. Is there a fix for this?

Edit: Vibraphone and crotales also doing it.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Oct 8, 2021)

TS1 is my most used perc. library ever. I am glad you guys didn't give up improving this top-notch product.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Oct 8, 2021)

georgewmusic said:


> Loving the new interface. As many people have said previously having the different articulations mapped this way makes it a lot more useable.
> 
> One thing I've found which might just be me. The Damp switch on the timpani is not working properly.
> 
> ...


Hi George,

First of all thanks for reporting.

This is a known issue. We'll do our best to get this fixed as soon as possible!


----------



## georgewmusic (Oct 8, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi George,
> 
> First of all thanks for reporting.
> 
> This is a known issue. We'll do our best to get this fixed as soon as possible!


Ahh glad to hear you're on the case! Despite this, its an awesome release and I'm delighted with it.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Oct 8, 2021)

seems it on special for 35% off.
I cant say i ‘need’ any more orchestral percussion but i use adaptive sync ALL the time in pandora and colors i’m thinking this library can bring something cool to my perx collection 😁


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 8, 2021)

Ok - now that I got the mail with the special price I can not resist anymore


----------



## dariusofwest (Oct 8, 2021)

Really enjoying the Adaptive Sync feature! :D Thanks for the update ProjectSAM!


----------



## Henu (Oct 8, 2021)

Hey @Wytse @ ProjectSAM - Is it possible to remap different articulations into the map instead of having to keyswitch them in this new version? For example, I'd love to get the timpani rolls into the same patch with the hits but I can't possibly find out how when fiddling around with the new update. Am I just stupid or is this impossible?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 8, 2021)

Its so interesting how different all the libraries from different developers can sound! I have Damage, Damage 2, Saga, Cerberus, Medusa, Actions Strikes and a lot of the other classic percussion in other orchestral libraries (Albion´s, Jade, Jaeger, etc.) but True Strike gives me a total other vibe and inspiration from the first note I play.

The Timpani´s for example reminds me instantly on old Bruce Lee, Kung Fu- and classic Sandal Movies like Nero, Hercules, etc. - such a classic and special sound! 

Thats why I love to have different libraries to play with - so interesting, satisfying and inspiring


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi @Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,

Can we expect a True Strike 2 ver. 2.0 update in the near future as well ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Oct 8, 2021)

Henu said:


> Hey @Wytse @ ProjectSAM - Is it possible to remap different articulations into the map instead of having to keyswitch them in this new version? For example, I'd love to get the timpani rolls into the same patch with the hits but I can't possibly find out how when fiddling around with the new update. Am I just stupid or is this impossible?


Hi Henu, thank you for asking! It is possible to select two of the articulations at the same time using shift+click, however it seems that due to the implementation of another feature this functionality got a bit buggy.
It's still possible to make it work by selecting Hits, shift+click Roll, click Roll, shift+click Hits.
We'll make sure to fix this soon, along with the switching issue between ring and damp samples!


muziksculp said:


> Hi @Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,
> 
> Can we expect a True Strike 2 ver. 2.0 update in the near future as well ?
> 
> ...


Hi Muziksculp,

At the moment we have no similar update planned for True Strike 2.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 8, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi Muziksculp,
> 
> At the moment we have no similar update planned for True Strike 2.


Thanks for the feedback. 

Looking forward to the Symphobia 1 & 2 updates.


----------



## rudi (Oct 8, 2021)

@Wytse @ ProjectSAM 
Hi, very interested in buying TS1, but there doesn't seem to be any indication of the price inc. VAT for non-EU customers (i.e those of us in the UK and the rest of the world). 
There is a "Purchase" button but I am loathe to press it before knowing the actual price. 
Also, is it possible to change currency?
Thnx


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 8, 2021)

rudi said:


> @Wytse @ ProjectSAM
> Hi, very interested in buying TS1, but there doesn't seem to be any indication of the price inc. VAT for non-EU customers (i.e those of us in the UK and the rest of the world).
> There is a "Purchase" button but I am loathe to press it before knowing the actual price.
> Also, is it possible to change currency?
> Thnx


According to their website it’s on sale for $116, 35% off! Cool, thanks PS.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Oct 8, 2021)

I imagine they’ll have a sale on the updated symphonia 1 when that drops….Be a nice reason to pick that one up too 👍🏻


----------



## rudi (Oct 8, 2021)

kurtvanzo said:


> According to their website it’s on sale for $116, 35% off! Cool, thanks PS.


UPDATE
---------
I pulled the plug and got charged the €96.85 amount.
Very pleased

Thanks  , when I add TS1 to my cart I get the following price:

€149.00 reduced to €96.85 (35% OFF)

But at the bottom it says:
You Saved € 52.15 (Tax Excluded)

It's the "Tax Excluded" bit which makes me wonder what the final price is


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 8, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> I’m pretty well set on orchestral percussion BUT i find the adaptive sync in pandora to be SO useful i’d actually buy this updated version of TS1…I shall definitely wait till its on sale though 👍🏻.


They heard you. On sale.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 8, 2021)

rudi said:


> Thanks  , when I add TS1 to my cart I get the following price:
> 
> €149.00 reduced to €96.85 (35% OFF)
> 
> ...


I paid 115€ in total (tax in germany = 19%)


----------



## BassClef (Oct 8, 2021)

Ok... at 35% off, I took the bait. Now with True Strike, EW HO Opus Perc, Han Zimmer Perc, and Damage 2 Perc, as well as the Perc modules in so many of my other libraries like the Arks, Albions, Jaeger, etc... I'm all set for percussion... NOT!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 8, 2021)

BassClef said:


> Ok... at 35% off, I took the bait. Now with True Strike, EW HO Opus Perc, Han Zimmer Perc, and Damage 2 Perc, as well as the Perc modules in so many of my other libraries like the Arks, Albions, Jaeger, etc... I'm all set for percussion... NOT!


I've relied on TS1 for the timp and tuned percussion since forever. For whatever reason I just like the resonance and sound qualities of their percussion the best.


----------



## BassClef (Oct 8, 2021)

Yes. I am surprised at the sound quality for such old samples.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Oct 8, 2021)

rudi said:


> UPDATE
> ---------
> I pulled the plug and got charged the €96.85 amount.
> Very pleased
> ...


Hi Rudi,

Looks like I'm chiming in a bit too late here but from your Updated post it looks like it all worked out.

Thank you for your purchase. Enjoy!


----------



## rudi (Oct 8, 2021)

Thanks for checking in, it's appreciated!
Downloading the library now and looking forward to using it.
Best!


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 8, 2021)

As non- TS purchaser, needing Presets badly, will this Update provide notable Preset content to then tweak ? 🤷🏻‍♂️ 
Now using Addictive Drums 2, NI _ K12U Drum Libs.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 8, 2021)

BassClef said:


> Ok... at 35% off, I took the bait. Now with True Strike, EW HO Opus Perc, Han Zimmer Perc, and Damage 2 Perc, as well as the Perc modules in so many of my other libraries like the Arks, Albions, Jaeger, etc... I'm all set for percussion... NOT!


But… but… the box factory! 😄😄😄


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 8, 2021)

Thanks for looking into the timp dampening issue. The sound of the library is quite good. reminds of how good a 'score' that is 25 years old STILL sounds good today. They have captured some timeless samples here. Thanks for the discount. I have some Orch Perc samples in my template that just might get the boot. And it's not because of the 'new girl on the block' either - this gal, relatively speaking, is freaking ANCIENT.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Oct 9, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> As non- TS purchaser, needing Presets badly, will this Update provide notable Preset content to then tweak ? 🤷🏻‍♂️
> Now using Addictive Drums 2, NI _ K12U Drum Libs.


Hi there!

Thanks for asking!

Well, first to clarify: True Strike 1 is an Orchestral Percussion library, unlike the libraries you mentioned.

As for presets, True Strike 1 comes with 'Kits'. Kits consist of multiple percussion instruments mapped out over your keyboard. Depending on the kit you load, it makes a perfect starting point for a variety of purposes.


----------



## Henu (Oct 9, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi Henu, thank you for asking! It is possible to select two of the articulations at the same time using shift+click, however it seems that due to the implementation of another feature this functionality got a bit buggy.


Thanks! I tried that out....and then realized that this is answer to a question I wasn't intending to ask at all but worded myself just badly. :D So, my question I actually _wanted_ to ask is the following:

Is it possible to _add and spread _different articulations into the same patch instead of having to keyswitch them? I know that you can add e.g. timpani roll and cymbal roll into one patch, but it seems impossible to have timpani hits and timpani rolls in the same patch.

If I try it, it actually seems impossible to add any keyswitchable instrument as "split" separate articulations. If I start to build a patch and choose snare hit, I can't add a snare roll. Or if I add a timpani roll, I can't add timpani tremolo to the patch anymore. And even if I could, there is not a single articulation for timpani hit in the list.

Is this intended and if it is, do you think it could be thought as a feature to be looked at in the future? I'd love to have my timpani hits and rolls being mapped into a one playable patch if wanted to, instead of being forced to use a keyswitch.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Oct 9, 2021)

Henu said:


> Thanks! I tried that out....and then realized that this is answer to a question I wasn't intending to ask at all but worded myself just badly. :D So, my question I actually _wanted_ to ask is the following:
> 
> Is it possible to _add and spread _different articulations into the same patch instead of having to keyswitch them? I know that you can add e.g. timpani roll and cymbal roll into one patch, but it seems impossible to have timpani hits and timpani rolls in the same patch.
> 
> ...


Hi Henu,

Thank you for elaborating, however I think you formulated your first question clear enough.

Currently there are some minor bugs in True Strike 1 version 2.0. 

Shift+Click to load multiple articulations of the same instrument is one of these bugs. We will make sure to implement a solution to this issue as soon as possible.

Thank you for reporting this nevertheless, we appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Henu (Oct 9, 2021)

Ah, I see! Thanks a lot for the quick clarification, and looking forward to see how the bugs will be ironed in the future!


----------



## Marsen (Oct 9, 2021)

I really thought, I don't need no more percussion library, but then there is this wonderful ProjectSAM Hall Sound and this nice flexible interface...ohmy...


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 9, 2021)

In one the walkthrough video, there are two articulations for the Snare : Snare ON, and Snare Off, what does Snare Off mean ? It makes no sound ? or .. ? I just don't get why there needs to be a Snare Off articulation ?


----------



## Nigel Andreola (Oct 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> In one the walkthrough video, there are two articulations for the Snare : Snare ON, and Snare Off, what does Snare Off mean ? It makes no sound ? or .. ? I just don't get why there needs to be a Snare Off articulation ?


With the snare disengaged, they sound like tom drums. I guess because it is the same instrument, they wanted to do it that way?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 9, 2021)

Nigel Andreola said:


> With the snare disengaged, they sound like tom drums. I guess because it is the same instrument, they wanted to do it that way?


I get it. THANKS  

Actually with the snares off there isn't that rattling sound when they are played, they sound cleaner, with less of the typical snare rattle sound. Nice of ProjectSam to offer this for the Snares.


----------



## Nigel Andreola (Oct 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I get it. THANKS
> 
> Actually with the snares off there isn't that rattling sound when they are played, they sound cleaner, with less of the typical snare rattle sound. Nice of ProjectSam to offer this for the Snares.



Yep, The snare is a group of wires attached to the bottom of the drum that add a crunchy sound. My snare drum can disengage those wires. It also has a nob to adjust the tension, which effects how much they rattle. I'm thinking of picking up True Strike! I like how it auto maps to the keyboard. That is super handy.


----------



## Batuer (Oct 10, 2021)

Purchased, great update and very nice sounds.


----------



## Marsen (Oct 11, 2021)

Purchased.

Thank you ProjectSAM, it still sounds gorgeous. 
The GUI is so fast, logical and snappy. Everything loads immediately.
I especially love this natural crisp close sound, which I couldn´t achieve with other libraries (and I have a bunch).

So you really can´t have enough percussion libraries.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi,

I downloaded the TS1 ver 2.0 Update via Native Access, but I keep getting missing content message. 

I did a batch-resave, scanned the drive for quite some time, but it still gave me content missing message for 8490 files (could not be found). 

Is the best way to resolve this issue is to delete the library folder, and re-download the library via Native Access ? 

Thanks.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 11, 2021)

OK. I deleted the TS1 folder, and started a fresh download of the full TS1 library via Native Access, hopefully that will fix the problem.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 11, 2021)

TS1 is loading up fine after I downloaded the full library via Native Access. So, I have TS1 ver 2. working, but the older version's Instruments are gone. Which I really don't need anyway. 

I only have the 'TS All in one nki patch' showing up. which is the version 2 .


----------



## georgewmusic (Oct 12, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I downloaded the TS1 ver 2.0 Update via Native Access, but I keep getting missing content message.
> 
> ...


I've answered this earlier in this thread. When you locate the samples, select "Allow Alternative file types". It will then find them.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 12, 2021)

georgewmusic said:


> I've answered this earlier in this thread. When you locate the samples, select "Allow Alternative file types". It will then find them.


Thanks, I didn't check all earlier posts. So, too late for that. 

But TS1 ver. 2 is working fine now.


----------



## georgewmusic (Oct 14, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi George,
> 
> First of all thanks for reporting.
> 
> This is a known issue. We'll do our best to get this fixed as soon as possible!


Hi Wytse, just bumping this. I'd like to incorporate V2 into my template but can't/won't until these fixes have been addressed as they're quite workflow breaking. Do you have any idea on how soon we can expect a fix?


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Oct 15, 2021)

georgewmusic said:


> Hi Wytse, just bumping this. I'd like to incorporate V2 into my template but can't/won't until these fixes have been addressed as they're quite workflow breaking. Do you have any idea on how soon we can expect a fix?


Hi George,

Thanks for asking, much appreciated!

I'm happy to tell you that fixes for each and every bug-report we've received up till now have already been implemented behind the scenes.

Our plan is to continue gathering as much feedback and reports for the remaining days of the current Celebration Sale. All reports will be evaluated and fixed straight away, so that we can release the update not too long after the current sale.

With that being said, you can expect the update to be available for download this month.

PS: You can also expect the update to come with some additional features like CC-Control for the Positioning Stage and Key-Switching Control to switch between the instruments slots.


----------



## georgewmusic (Oct 15, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi George,
> 
> Thanks for asking, much appreciated!
> 
> ...


Wonderful to hear. You guys sure are on top of things!


----------



## georgewmusic (Oct 23, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi George,
> 
> Thanks for asking, much appreciated!
> 
> ...


Hi Wytse, sorry to keep harping on, I'm sure you guys have it covered. Just wanted to make sure something else I've found is on your list.

The release hits on tremolo's don't seem to be triggering properly on the Timpani and Gran Cassa (possibly others too). ATM I'm having to layer another hit on top but it creates a phasey sound as a result.

Is this something you know about?

EDIT: I found the cause of the problem. It was my own expression map!


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Oct 23, 2021)

georgewmusic said:


> Hi Wytse, sorry to keep harping on, I'm sure you guys have it covered. Just wanted to make sure something else I've found is on your list.
> 
> The release hits on tremolo's don't seem to be triggering properly on the Timpani and Gran Cassa (possibly others too). ATM I'm having to layer another hit on top but it creates a phasey sound as a result.
> 
> Is this something you know about?


Hi George,

No worries, we really do value your feedback!

We're looking into this issue as we speak. Rest assured, a fix will be implemented with the upcoming update.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 6, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi George,
> 
> Thanks for asking, much appreciated!
> 
> ...


Did I miss the update of this 'update'? (said to be released in 'this month' (oct)??


----------



## hauspe (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 6, 2021)

hauspe said:


>


2.0.0 it is.  They must of run into a monster bug to sort out.


----------



## muddyblue (Dec 10, 2021)

Just spotted a new True Strike update 2.1.0 in N.I. Access.....


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 10, 2021)

muddyblue said:


> Just spotted a new True Strike update 2.1.0 in N.I. Access.....


Cool! I didn’t notice it yesterday…


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up! I just launched Native Access and saw the update too!


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 10, 2021)

Yes! True Strike 1 version 2.1.0 is now available for download in Native Access.

Please refer to the full ChangeLog below for all new features and fixes included with the update.

_NEW: Keyswitching between mixer slots (automatically soloes selected slot)
NEW: Direct CC control of Mic Distance and Panning
NEW: Release trail dynamic control
NEW: Option to pin the library browser

FIXED: Ring/Damp switching using controller now works correctly
FIXED: Shift+click to multi-select sounds now works correctly
FIXED: Mic Distance and Panning automation IDs can now be controlled simultaneously
FIXED: Velocity gate in Mapping view is now functional
FIXED: CC7 is now routed to main Kontakt instrument volume by default
FIXED: Various tiny bugs_

Enjoy!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 10, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Yes! True Strike 1 version 2.1.0 is now available for download in Native Access.
> 
> Please refer to the full ChangeLog below for all new features and fixes included with the update.
> 
> ...


Ring/Damp. THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 10, 2021)

@Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,

Thanks for the TS1 ver 2.1.0 Update. 

Looking forward to the Symphobia 1 ver 2 release.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 10, 2021)

Rob Elliott said:


> Ring/Damp. THANK YOU!!!!!!


Sorry to have kept you waiting a bit longer than expected Rob, hope you will enjoy!



muziksculp said:


> @Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,
> 
> Thanks for the TS1 ver 2.1.0 Update.
> 
> Looking forward to the Symphobia 1 ver 2 release.


Soon, *very* soon...


----------



## clisma (Dec 14, 2021)

@Wytse @ ProjectSAM 

Not sure if I missed it in this thread or if I'm not seeing it in the UI, but is there a 'Repeat Key?' As in, a key that repeats the last played note so that we can more easily play rolls? I remember there used to be a patch for Timps in the older version that had notes laid out in octaves to facilitate exactly this.

Perhaps the note mapping function can allow for this but I haven't figured it out. Other than that, lovely 2.1.0 update, thank you!


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 15, 2021)

clisma said:


> @Wytse @ ProjectSAM
> 
> Not sure if I missed it in this thread or if I'm not seeing it in the UI, but is there a 'Repeat Key?' As in, a key that repeats the last played note so that we can more easily play rolls? I remember there used to be a patch for Timps in the older version that had notes laid out in octaves to facilitate exactly this.
> 
> Perhaps the note mapping function can allow for this but I haven't figured it out. Other than that, lovely 2.1.0 update, thank you!


Hi @clisma,

Thanks for asking!

Are you referring to the 'Timpani Hits Dual Mapped' patch?

This patch has not been carried over to True Strike 1 version 2.0.

However, if you have already installed True Strike 1 _v1.1_ and decide to update via Native Access, True Strike 1 _v2.0_ will be installed alongside the old _v1.1_ instruments and nothing will be lost. In other words, you then have access to both the _v1.1_ instruments and the new _v2.0_.

If you had not yet installed True Strike 1 _v1.1_ and you go for a fresh install, it will only install True Strike 1 _v2.0_. If you still want to access the _v1.1_ instruments as well, just send a message to our Support Desk and we will provide you with a download for the _v1.1_ instruments, so you can have both.


----------



## clisma (Dec 15, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi @clisma,
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply! I can definitely go back to using the dual mapped patch from the earlier version, I still have it and it's also backed up. No need to bother support 

For your consideration in a future update: having a 'repeat' key would mitigate that problem and I suspect it wouldn't be a huge endeavor to include it in the script. Just in case what I mean isn't clear: the repeat key (say C1) "remembers" the last pressed note/sound (say C4 on the Timpani) and reproduces it, therefore allowing easy performance of rolls. I believe this is being used in the latest version of LA Scoring Strings. I find it extremely useful, and I think it would be even more so for percussion patches.

Also, is it not possible to load the same articulation into two separate slots in the UI? I haven't been able to do so, but it could easily be user error.


----------

